# 2003 Mazda Protege Rear suspension assemblies



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sway bar end link


----------



## Davidh8 (Apr 6, 2015)

is this the right part? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rear-Fi...001-/360654412729?hash=item53f8ad9bb9&vxp=mtr


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

appears to be.

I like Rock Auto a bit better.


----------



## Davidh8 (Apr 6, 2015)

i have a question,Why are the bolts on the rear assemblies so hard to back off? also the bolt on the rear front control arm bushing is also hard to back off,why is that? I have to change the bushing on that arm but i dont want to round or twist the bolt in half,do you have any suggestions as to the best way to back those bolts off?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Generally those are locking nuts. They are hard to take off. But yet I'm not there to see the condition of it.


----------



## Davidh8 (Apr 6, 2015)

The bolts and nuts are not rusted or anything,and they look just like any other ,and it has nice threads but i cant back the nuts off


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Which nuts on which assemblies? Sway bar link center stud either has a hex head for allen wrench or edges for back up wrench. Ball joint nuts are typically crown nuts with cotter pin. Sometimes they simply spin with ball joint stud. 
Some nuts are pinch nuts. They look just like normal ones but are slightly oval, so they jam real hard on stud when tightened. They quite may be a PITA to undo and can not be reused.


----------



## Davidh8 (Apr 6, 2015)

ukrkoz said:


> Which nuts on which assemblies? Sway bar link center stud either has a hex head for allen wrench or edges for back up wrench. Ball joint nuts are typically crown nuts with cotter pin. Sometimes they simply spin with ball joint stud.
> Some nuts are pinch nuts. They look just like normal ones but are slightly oval, so they jam real hard on stud when tightened. They quite may be a PITA to undo and can not be reused.


The sway bar end link and the rear front control arm bushing


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Start off with PB Blaster , or some thing like that .

Buy an impact wrench , sockets and extension .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

WyrTwister said:


> Start off with PB Blaster , or some thing like that .
> 
> Buy an impact wrench , sockets and extension .
> 
> ...


Breaker bar might be more cost effective...


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I still suggest some penetrating oil , first .

I bought a 24" 1/2" drive breaker bar from HF for $ 10 on sale . Scrounged a couple of cheater pipes .

But in tight places , this does not always work .

But I think their electric impact wrench was about $ 40 . It is big , heavy and bulky . But worth the price when you need to break out the big guns .

Also works fine for removing lug bolts . Only have to stretch out an extension cord .

If the bolt / nut are easily obtainable / replaceable , sometimes if you break the bolt , it is not such a bad thing .

Years ago , working maintenance , if we had difficult bolts , we use a torch and just cut them off . An angle / disk grinder often works , when a fire / torch is inappropriate .

I think there are also tools made to split nuts , But I have never used them .

Oil , then heat , then oil sometimes works .

God bless
Wyr


----------

